# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Thất nghiệp nhiều mà tuyển dụng mãi không được. Tại sao vậy?

## BKMech Co.,ltd

Bên mình đăng tuyển dụng cả nửa tháng nay mà vẫn chưa đủ nhu cầu. Rất mong anh em quan tâm, giúp đỡ!
*THÔNG TIN TUYỂN DỤNG - NHÂN VIÊN PHÁT TRIỂN THỊ TRƯỜNG, KỸ SƯ KINH DOANH*

----------


## biết tuốt

doanh nghiệp việt nam cỡ nhõ thì dùng máy cũ , tân trang lại , doanh nghiệp phụ kiện của nước ngoài sang đây đầu tư e có bạn làm thông ngôn cho họ thấy toàn sang tàu mua máy 
phân khúc khác thì em chịu

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

mình thấy các doanh nghiệp Nhật họ đều dùng hàng tốt mà. máy phay tiện đều dùng háng nhật - USA .
kể cả những thứ nhỏ nhặt như súng khí, dũa ,dụng cụ đo .....đều nhập hàng tốt hết

chế độ hấp dẫn là tuyển dụng dc mà bác .thất nghiệp quá nhiều mà. kĩ sư thất nghiệp , cử nhân thất nghiệp , giáo viên thất nghiệp .....

nếu các vị trí cao cấp thì khá là khó tuyển  dụng vì yêu cầu cao  cần có chế độ đãi ngộ hấp dẫn .kế hoạch phất triển lâu dài mới lôi kéo dc nhân tài
những người giỏi họ không thất nghiệp đâu .

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông bình luận trớt quớt , người ta than tại sao tuyển hoài chẳng có ma nào vô . Nếu không đủ chỉ tiêu thì coi lại cái điều kiện tuyển dụng bên chủ thớt đi ,
---- nếu đòi hỏi cao mà lương thấp thì bỏ qua đi  
---- nếu đủ cao mà chẳng ai vào thì xem lại cái môi trường làm việc xem người ứng tuyển có cơ hội học hỏi và phát triển không 
---- nếu cái gì cũng cao mà chẳng tuyển được gì thì xem lại cách ăn ở ra sao mà chúng nó ghét chẳng thèm vào 


hehehe vài lời nói thật thôi , chứ riêng tui thì thấy công ty mấy ông cho chú nào sale viết bài trên đây cùi bắp thấy bà , chẳng đáng xem toàn quảng cáo , vi phạm nội quy lung tung.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd, Gamo, garynguyen, hungson1986, iamnot.romeo, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## thuhanoi

Có thể mục tiêu là chọn người vừa dối vừa giỏi vừa trung thực  :Big Grin:  nên khó

----------


## ducduy9104

Nhiều Cty để tuyển nhưng thực tế cầm CV cho vào tủ, chủ yếu là quảng cáo và tụi HR lấy thông tin cá nhân QC bất động sản  :Big Grin:

----------


## truongkiet

> Nhiều Cty để tuyển nhưng thực tế cầm CV cho vào tủ, chủ yếu là quảng cáo và tụi HR lấy thông tin cá nhân QC bất động sản


đồng ý với ý kiến bác Ducduy9104,hồi trước em đi xin việc cũng vậy,cv gửi thì nhiều mà có khi nào gọi đâu.sau này vô công ty làm mới thấy,toàn đăng tuyển nhưng thực ra không có nhu cầu

----------


## Gang Việt

> đồng ý với ý kiến bác Ducduy9104,hồi trước em đi xin việc cũng vậy,cv gửi thì nhiều mà có khi nào gọi đâu.sau này vô công ty làm mới thấy,toàn đăng tuyển nhưng thực ra không có nhu cầu


Em thấy đâu phải vậy đâu ạ . Bên em đăng tuyển cũng lâu rồi , có mấy em mới ra trường đến phỏng vấn , trao đổi qua thì nhăn mặt bảo khó , em chưa có kinh nghiệm , nhận đào tạo cũng k làm  
 Được 1 bác , thấy bảo kinh nghiệm 10 năm ,đến thì chưa được việc gì mà đòi hỏi đủ thứ , trong giờ làm thì tranh thủ vẽ thuê cho cty khác , việc của cty thì bảo khó , không vẽ được . Em cũng chịu thua .
 Mấy bữa sau nhận được CV của 1 anh , bảo có kinh nghiệm rồi , 2D, 3D vẽ được hết . Lập trình được , vận hành được . Em gọi mời đến thì hẹn ngày , cuối cùng bác ấy nhắn cho quả tin : hiện giờ rất bận , chưa thể chuyển cty , hẹn 3 tháng nữa :)))) .
Dạ , đấy ạ , gian nan lắm các bác ạ . Hài nhất là đăng tuyển nhân viên cnc mà nhận cv toàn kỹ thuật điện với đóng tàu :(

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## Tuấn

Các cụ tuyển người phải có chiến lược đàng hoàng chứ nhân sự bi chừ chả dễ tí nào đâu ạ. 

Khi tuyển lưu ý tránh mấy cái thứ dân lười biếng như đám dân Hà lội ý ạ, hội này ngồi lê vỉa hè chém gióa thui chứ làm thì chả được cái tích sự gì đâu ạ.

Không phải dìm hàng địa phương gì gì đâu ạ, sự thật nó thế thui, nhà em ở Hà lội từ khi phố Phùng Hưng nó còn là con kênh cơ nên em biết vậy.

Miền Trung và miền Nam em không biết, còn ngoài bắc thì các cụ xuất thân Thái bình thì em có thiện cảm hơn cả.

Thui em chuồn đây, các cụ đừng chém em nhá  :Smile:

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## Nam CNC

từ hồi nó có cái facebook nhiều anh em sống ảo và ảo tưởng sức mạnh nhiều lắm anh ... cái câu VN ta cần cù thông minh thì em không tin rồi còn cái khoản chém gió anh china khó bì kịp.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd, Gamo, Thanhcuongquynhon

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> từ hồi nó có cái facebook nhiều anh em sống ảo và ảo tưởng sức mạnh nhiều lắm anh ... cái câu VN ta cần cù thông minh thì em không tin rồi còn cái khoản chém gió anh china khó bì kịp.


Hóa ra bâc Nam hay giao lưu chém gió với bọn China à. Thảo nào....!!! :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

> Các cụ tuyển người phải có chiến lược đàng hoàng chứ nhân sự bi chừ chả dễ tí nào đâu ạ. 
> 
> Khi tuyển lưu ý tránh mấy cái thứ dân lười biếng như đám dân Hà lội ý ạ, hội này ngồi lê vỉa hè chém gióa thui chứ làm thì chả được cái tích sự gì đâu ạ.
> 
> Không phải dìm hàng địa phương gì gì đâu ạ, sự thật nó thế thui, nhà em ở Hà lội từ khi phố Phùng Hưng nó còn là con kênh cơ nên em biết vậy.
> 
> Miền Trung và miền Nam em không biết, còn ngoài bắc thì các cụ xuất thân Thái bình thì em có thiện cảm hơn cả.
> 
> Thui em chuồn đây, các cụ đừng chém em nhá


Miền trung trúng hàng thì nó cày ghê lắm, không thì nó sĩ diện bà cố nội luôn, nhưng được cái là trung thành, tks

----------

Thanhcuongquynhon

----------


## Tuan Kieu

em thấy các bác ngoài hn ,ngoại trừ cái khoản bom nổ,sỹ diện ra thì cũng làm việc rất được . làm rất to và hoành tráng .Chắc là do văn hóa vùng miền . Nhưng mà phái nói ngoài bắc kỹ thuật cơ bản rất giỏi ,hơn hẵn mấy ông trong nam . Y kiến cá nhân ko có ý chê bai ai cả bác bác thông cảm nha

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Cám ơn các bác. Bên em tuyển đc 2 ng rồi. Còn thiếu 3 ng nữa. Vì đặc thù là kinh doanh máy móc kỹ thuật nên khó thật các bác ạ. Vì các bạn trẻ học kỹ thuật sẽ thích làm kỹ thuật trước, học kinh tế thì ngại máy móc. Mấy bác cứng r thì thấy cty bé k thèm ngó vì các bác ấy có nguồn khách r nên k thích thay đổi thì phải. Theo các bác thì ntn?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

theo em là bác phải tìm người hơi ngốc tí , sau đó đào tạo dần lên thôi . Kiếm được thợ giỏi rồi thì nó ra làm chủ cho bằng vai bác rồi . thợ giỏi đòi lương thưởng đủ thứ . Còn thợ chưa bít gì thì chịu khó dạy dỗ thôi bác ạ. sau này người ta nhớ ơn bác là thầy người ta cũng chịu làm hơn . quan trọng là đãi ngộ hợp lí từng giai đoạn

----------

mr.fun

----------


## CKD

Lúc trước tuyển dụng toàn tuyền cấp trung cấp.. đã học hiểu được các khái niệm. Về rồi hướng dẫn & đào tạo thêm.
Cấp đại học thì.. lý tưởng to quá, hết lương cao, thưởng hậu, môi trường làm việc phải văn phòng máy lạnh. Trong khi thằng xếp thì xoắn tay áo, nhớt nhau tùm lum, mồ hôi mồ kê bám trong xưởng.
Tốt nghiệp vài năm thì càng không, vì phần lớn nếu bám trụ và phát triển được thì.. không phải đi xin việc, đi xin việc thì chê việc khó lương bèo, mình cũng khó mà nuôi.

----------


## biết tuốt

công nhân mấy ngành cơ khí , ngoài hn chắc trường đại học công nghiệp (trước là cao đẳng công nghiệp  ở trên nhổn ấy vì giờ nhiều trường na ná ) có cơ sở vật chất và đào tạo tốt , 
còn không thì chơi chiêu ,cho người đi dò la mấy chỗ làm cnc , có thợ ngon , nghỉ hay ra quán nước ngồi gạ gẫm về chỗ anh làm :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
(lưu ý mua bảo hiểm trước khi hốt ngươi)
còn về tâm lý lao động thì đúng cái dân hà nội không biết từ bao giờ rất miệt thị và coi thường những người gọi là công nhân , tuy không phải tất cả nhưng phần đa, em cũng ở hà nội từ lúc cha sinh mẹ đẻ đến giờ nên em hỉu " tấm lòng người hà nôi" 
giờ tìm công nhân cơ khí gốc hà nội (không kể mấy ông già và mấy ae hà nội 2,3,4 ) hơi khó

----------


## Công ty Thăng Phát

> Lúc trước tuyển dụng toàn tuyền cấp trung cấp.. đã học hiểu được các khái niệm. Về rồi hướng dẫn & đào tạo thêm.
> Cấp đại học thì.. lý tưởng to quá, hết lương cao, thưởng hậu, môi trường làm việc phải văn phòng máy lạnh. Trong khi thằng xếp thì xoắn tay áo, nhớt nhau tùm lum, mồ hôi mồ kê bám trong xưởng.
> Tốt nghiệp vài năm thì càng không, vì phần lớn nếu bám trụ và phát triển được thì.. không phải đi xin việc, đi xin việc thì chê việc khó lương bèo, mình cũng khó mà nuôi.


Chuẩn không cần chỉnh.
Em đang tuyển công nhân đứng máy CNC mà chưa có ai đến phỏng vấn đâu.

----------


## Công ty Thăng Phát

> công nhân mấy ngành cơ khí , ngoài hn chắc trường đại học công nghiệp (trước là cao đẳng công nghiệp  ở trên nhổn ấy vì giờ nhiều trường na ná ) có cơ sở vật chất và đào tạo tốt , 
> còn không thì chơi chiêu ,cho người đi dò la mấy chỗ làm cnc , có thợ ngon , nghỉ hay ra quán nước ngồi gạ gẫm về chỗ anh làm 
> (lưu ý mua bảo hiểm trước khi hốt ngươi)
> còn về tâm lý lao động thì đúng cái dân hà nội không biết từ bao giờ rất miệt thị và coi thường những người gọi là công nhân , tuy không phải tất cả nhưng phần đa, em cũng ở hà nội từ lúc cha sinh mẹ đẻ đến giờ nên em hỉu " tấm lòng người hà nôi" 
> giờ tìm công nhân cơ khí gốc hà nội (không kể mấy ông già và mấy ae hà nội 2,3,4 ) hơi khó


Thế tuyển dụng ở Bình Dương thì phải chơi chiêu gì?

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Thế tuyển dụng ở Bình Dương thì phải chơi chiêu gì?


Các bác tuyển dụng đừng ghi yêu cầu cao, hàng loạt tiêu chí rườm rà...phỏng vấn chọn người có khả năng rồi đào tạo thêm
Chứ mấy bác đặt ra 1 loạt tiêu chí, người ta có cái này nhưng không có cái kia thì ...nản nó luôn rồi
  Làm kỹ thuật mà, ông nào ăn mặc màu mè, bóng bẩy, móng tay dài sạch đẹp...y rằng làm biếng!

----------

hamaicnc@gmail.com

----------


## ariesnha

Theo mình thấy đúng là tuyển nhân viên kinh doanh hơi bị khó, lại còn kinh doanh kỹ thuật nữa. càng khó các bác ạ!

----------


## cncdinhcong

> Bên mình đăng tuyển dụng cả nửa tháng nay mà vẫn chưa đủ nhu cầu. Rất mong anh em quan tâm, giúp đỡ!
> *THÔNG TIN TUYỂN DỤNG - NHÂN VIÊN PHÁT TRIỂN THỊ TRƯỜNG, KỸ SƯ KINH DOANH*
> Đính kèm 37562


Em của em cũng làm về kỹ thuật cnc plasma chuyên lắp điện.
Bác cho em xin sđt liên hệ tuyển dụng ạ!!

----------


## Tuan Kieu

các bác tuyển công nhân cnc  đòi trung cấp cnc , chế tạo máy , biết lập trình ,vi tình ,anh văn ...... Còn ông  công nhân nghe thấy tưởng ngon : nghề công nghệ cao, máy xịn , lương cao ,chế độ tốt . 
Rồii vào rồi mới té ngửa : đòi hỏi thì cao bằng trời trong khi người ta vào làm thì chỉ có mỗi việc dang tay gá phối dạng chân đạp máy chạy sau đó lấy phôi kiểm tra.  bảo sao ko chán . chưa kể lương thì như công nhân phổ thông mà đòi thì bằng này bằng nọ . 
hi hi hi
 Hãy làm thực tế, vn nói láo riết quen thói .

----------

scara.arm

----------


## scara.arm

Anh Tuan Kieu nói quá đúng, khi mới ra trường em cũng bị hành hạ như thế.
Tệ hơn là vòng sơ tuyển thường gặp các chế làm nhân sự, thường không xuất thân từ kỹ thuật cứ theo hỏi sở thích, tâm tư tình cảm, nguyện vọng cá nhân v..v.
Tuyển kỹ thuật viên thì cứ cho nó làm một bài test lý thuyết, thực hành đúng phóc cái mình kỳ vọng nó phải biết, phải có nền tản để rút ngắn thời gian đào tạo thêm.
Yêu cầu vậy thì thầy dạy nó cũng rớt tuyển, chứ nói gì nó.

----------


## Tuấn

> Anh Tuan Kieu nói quá đúng, khi mới ra trường em cũng bị hành hạ như thế.
> Tệ hơn là vòng sơ tuyển thường gặp các chế làm nhân sự, thường không xuất thân từ kỹ thuật cứ theo hỏi sở thích, tâm tư tình cảm, nguyện vọng cá nhân v..v.
> Tuyển kỹ thuật viên thì cứ cho nó làm một bài test lý thuyết, thực hành đúng phóc cái mình kỳ vọng nó phải biết, phải có nền tản để rút ngắn thời gian đào tạo thêm.
> Yêu cầu vậy thì thầy dạy nó cũng rớt tuyển, chứ nói gì nó.


Nghề nhân sự họ thế bác ạ, vụ kỹ thụt họ có thể đào tạo bác thêm, bởi họ mặc định đằng nào cũng phải đào tạo tiếp thì mới phù hợp với đặc thù công việc được.

Cái khó tìm nhất là thái độ lao động, vì vậy họ mới hỏi mấy cái linh tinh như sở thích này nọ. Ví dụ họ đưa bác một tờ giấy, có vẽ hình vuông, hình tròn, hình tam giác, hình chữ nhật, hình elip..., hỏi bác thích hình nào nhất, bác nói thật thì họ sẽ đoán được gần đúng sở trường của bác...

----------

scara.arm

----------


## vanquanbnvn

Đã chứng kiến: Khi tuyển kỹ thuật thì nhiều công ty, nhiều vị trí:
Yêu cầu: chuyên môn cao, hiểu biết rộng, tiếng Anh tiếng Em này nọ...
Phỏng vấn: ông thể hiện quá tốt (1), ông nổ banh xác (2), ông ù ì dạ vâng (3) ... (n)
Kết quả: Số 3 hả, bao giờ e đi làm được, lương của em là .... blo...bla...
Tất cả đều có nguyên nhân của nó: thân quen, tùy vị trí mà cần người biết nghe lời chứ không phải giỏi, ... đôi khi là cả may mắn

----------

scara.arm

----------


## hamaicnc@gmail.com

ko viếc bài mới được, tiện thể mấy bác cho hỏi?

học phổ thông song 18 tuổi, làm việc 1 nơi duy nhất cho đến nay 34 tuổi, mới năm nay lương cứng được 10tr ngoài ra ko có gì hết .

các máy đã từng đứng ,máy tiện cơ, M tiện chuyên dụng, M tiện tự động thuỷ lực, M phay cơ ngan và đứng , hiện tại đang đứng máy tiện cnc và phay cnc ( biết lập trình tay, vẻ và lặp trình chạy cam 2d), M máy cắt giây trung quốc, và (có thể làm việc độc lập, biết mài dao tiện, mủi khoan, biết tháo lắm máy , đọc bản vẻ).

các bác cho hỏi có thể tìm được công việc lương cao hơn chúc được ko, hay chấp nhận công việc hiện tại.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> từ hồi nó có cái facebook nhiều anh em sống ảo và ảo tưởng sức mạnh nhiều lắm anh ... cái câu VN ta cần cù thông minh thì em không tin rồi còn cái khoản chém gió anh china khó bì kịp.


Vừa rồi Em có tuyển bảo trì cho cty, em đăng fb ai vào xin việc em coi qua fb vậy mà lại hay đứa nào tính cách ra sao y chang cái fb của nó.

----------

Gamo

----------


## truongkiet

> ko viếc bài mới được, tiện thể mấy bác cho hỏi?
> 
> học phổ thông song 18 tuổi, làm việc 1 nơi duy nhất cho đến nay 34 tuổi, mới năm nay lương cứng được 10tr ngoài ra ko có gì hết .
> 
> các máy đã từng đứng ,máy tiện cơ, M tiện chuyên dụng, M tiện tự động thuỷ lực, M phay cơ ngan và đứng , hiện tại đang đứng máy tiện cnc và phay cnc ( biết lập trình tay, vẻ và lặp trình chạy cam 2d), M máy cắt giây trung quốc, và (có thể làm việc độc lập, biết mài dao tiện, mủi khoan, biết tháo lắm máy , đọc bản vẻ).
> 
> các bác cho hỏi có thể tìm được công việc lương cao hơn chúc được ko, hay chấp nhận công việc hiện tại.


Bạn ở đâu vậy?

----------


## hamaicnc@gmail.com

> Bạn ở đâu vậy?


Mình ở Biên Hoà Đồng Nai bác à.

cám ơn bác quan tâm.

----------


## truongkiet

> Mình ở Biên Hoà Đồng Nai bác à.
> 
> cám ơn bác quan tâm.


Về làm với mình ko

----------


## vanvulinh01

tuyển dụng toàn yêu cầu trên trời nhưng khi làm thì chỉ những việc thông thường nên xảy ra vấn đề này

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Anh Tuan Kieu nói quá đúng, khi mới ra trường em cũng bị hành hạ như thế.
> Tệ hơn là vòng sơ tuyển thường gặp các chế làm nhân sự, thường không xuất thân từ kỹ thuật cứ theo hỏi sở thích, tâm tư tình cảm, nguyện vọng cá nhân v..v.
> Tuyển kỹ thuật viên thì cứ cho nó làm một bài test lý thuyết, thực hành đúng phóc cái mình kỳ vọng nó phải biết, phải có nền tản để rút ngắn thời gian đào tạo thêm.
> Yêu cầu vậy thì thầy dạy nó cũng rớt tuyển, chứ nói gì nó.


Mặc dù làm kỹ thuật hỏi kỹ thuật là 1 chuyện còn bên nhân sự họ có hỏi mấy cái như bác nói là đúng nha. Tuyển người biết kỹ thuật nhưng thái độ làm việc bất cần các thứ thì cũng vứt bác ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Hôm trước phỏng vấn 1 anh chàng đăng ký vị trí bảo vệ, phỏng vấn xong, anh chàng xin rút "em tưởng bảo vệ chỉ cần ngồi chơi như trong bãi giữ xe, gác cổng, cái này nhiều việc quá"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

QuyND

----------


## ducduy9104

Có thằng bạn cùng lớp đi phỏng vấn ABB lần đầu, đậu ngay và luôn (lương khởi điểm + công tác phí trên dưới 20 củ), làm được 2 tuần thì tự xin nghỉ việc. Hỏi nó thì nó bảo "trong đó toàn dân ngồi họp hút thuốc phì phèo tao éo chịu được" và giờ thì nó làm nghiên cứu sinh luôn rồi. Nhiều người nói là chảnh nhưng nghĩ cho cùng thì xã hội có người này người kia, đặc biệt người có giáo dục muốn 1 công việc đàng hoàng cũng khó.
Bọn bạn đi phỏng vấn có thằng về kể rằng "thằng cha trưởng phòng hỏi vài câu tiếng Anh chữ được chữ mất, tao mới trả lời mấy câu đáp lại thì chả cắt lời: thôi em over-qualify rồi giờ mình bàn lương nha" và thực tế là khi vào làm thì làm những việc có tính lặp đi lặp lại, chủ yếu tuyển vào cho đủ tay theo yêu cầu cấp trên, có dự án là gọi ngay mấy thằng quên để ăn hoa hồng.
Mấy ông bà HR hay nói là sinh viên bây giờ ảo tưởng, cũng đúng 1 phần, nhưng cái bản thân ông mấy bà ấy cũng chả ra sao, HR người ta đào tạo bài bản chứ có đâu như mình học hành tréo ngoe cũng le que đi làm. Nếu nói về độ ảo tưởng sức mạnh thì bọn HR là số 1. Trong công ty thử hỏi thằng nào không sợ HR trừ ban giám đốc và thằng bảo vệ?

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

> Mặc dù làm kỹ thuật hỏi kỹ thuật là 1 chuyện còn bên nhân sự họ có hỏi mấy cái như bác nói là đúng nha. Tuyển người biết kỹ thuật nhưng thái độ làm việc bất cần các thứ thì cũng vứt bác ạ.


Tôi không tin rằng có người đủ khả năng đánh giá thái độ làm việc của một người khác chỉ qua 10-20 phút phỏng vấn bác à. 
Vợ chồng ăn nằm với nhau hàng ngày ấy, hết trăng với mật rồi đến lúc vỡ mật còn cay đắng thốt lên rằng ngày xưa tôi đã nhìn lầm cơ mà.

----------


## trucnguyen

> Hôm trước phỏng vấn 1 anh chàng đăng ký vị trí bảo vệ, phỏng vấn xong, anh chàng xin rút "em tưởng bảo vệ chỉ cần ngồi chơi như trong bãi giữ xe, gác cổng, cái này nhiều việc quá"


Anh Gà tuyển bảo vệ cho cái tầng hầm nhà anh ah, cho em nộp CV nhé, sắp xếp thời gian phỏng vấn càng sớm càng tốt nhé.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nhà đại da Trúc có bảo vệ gác tầng hầm ở nhà à?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Quỹ lương cho gác tầng hầm nhà em thì ko có, nhưng cho cty thì có, có gì bác Trúc cứ nộp, cần người bên mình sẽ gọi 




> Tôi không tin rằng có người đủ khả năng đánh giá thái độ làm việc của một người khác chỉ qua 10-20 phút phỏng vấn bác à. 
> Vợ chồng ăn nằm với nhau hàng ngày ấy, hết trăng với mật rồi đến lúc vỡ mật còn cay đắng thốt lên rằng ngày xưa tôi đã nhìn lầm cơ mà.


Thế lúc lấy vợ/lấy chồng ông có tìm hiểu ko? ^.^ Mà mấy chức danh ko quan trọng mới phỏng vấn 10-20 phút chứ mấy chức danh khác, có công ty nào can đảm nhận vào sau 10-20 phút phỏng vấn à?

----------


## huynhduckhoa

> Miền trung trúng hàng thì nó cày ghê lắm, không thì nó sĩ diện bà cố nội luôn, nhưng được cái là trung thành, tks


em ở miền trung đây.Bác phán chuẩn vãi ra  :Big Grin:

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Ông Chủ thường thích "Thiên Lôi" sai đâu đánh đó. 
Chuyện đó cũng đúng, vì thiệt hại chủ chịu chứ âu phải nv chịu mừ cần nv chứng tỏ. 
Ông chủ cần làm được việc nhiều, ko nói nhiều. 
Hahaha

----------


## JGC Vietnam HR

Công ty mình là JGC Việt Nam - nhà thầu EPC trong ngành Dầu khí ở Hà Nội.
Bên mình đang muốn tuyển 6 bạn kỹ sư cơ khí (ưu tiên mới ra trường hoặc 1~2 năm kinh nghiệm để làm Kỹ sư Piping: Phân tích ứng suất.

Yêu cầu: chuyên ngành cơ khí
Phúc lợi: lương hấp dẫn, có cơ hội đi nước ngoài, làm dự án nước ngoài

Anh em có nhu cầu/ người quen giới thiệu mình với nhé.
Chi tiết công việc vui lòng liên hệ: 024 3794 0520 - phòng Nhân sự - Ms. Lụa

<Mình muốn tạo thread mới mà tìm không ra cách nên post nhờ lên đây. Anh em nào biết hướng dẫn hộ với ạ. Cảm ơn mọi người>

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

cũng không hẳn thất nghiệp ở nhà chơi anh à mà là làm trái ngành, nghề vì h họ làm trái ngành nghề nhưng mức lương ok lại tự do tự tại kiểu nó vậy đấy

----------


## ngthanhan182

Nếu ngại quá có thể liên hệ với mình để đi làm lao động phổ thông nhé, ko rườm rà, phỏng vấn nhanh, miễn là thật thà trung thực, có trách nhiệm là được

----------


## loiloc569

Tại vì nay làm công ty nước ngoài được đi đây đi đó không gò bó mà được nghe điện thoại cả ngày.

----------

